# Michigan bear guide recomendations?



## roadster7373 (Feb 24, 2019)

I currently have 12 points so I am pretty open to where I can get a permit. I have no contacts for Michigan bear hunting guides or outfitters. I am looking to hunt over bait, no hound hunting. I have did some research and found lots of guides online and looked at a couple of lists. What I am really looking for is personal recommendations and testament's to the quality of the hunt. I am not only talking only about success as much as I am talking about the attitude of the guide and the quality of the experience. Lodging is not necessarily required ( I have an RV) but it may be better to have lodging included. I am open to ideas and recommendations fort the 2019 fall season. 

Thanks for your help,
Joe


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

Joe, how much time can you invest yourself to the baiting process? I can steer you to good public hunting , have harvested a bear every time me or friends hunted the area.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

If you are still only interested in a guided hunt , can help with that also. Please PM me for info. Both public and private in the northeast lower.


----------



## roadster7373 (Feb 24, 2019)

River Raider, Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately I have a very busy schedule, work and chasing three kids probably limits me to hiring a guide to do the baiting for me. That is why I have 12 points...lol...my daughter is 12 and every year it seems we have had something going. This year I decided it was time to make it happen. 

I tried to start a private conversation and for some reason it won't allow me to. I think it may have something to do with permissions (being I just opened this account yesterday). If you wouldn't mind emailing me, that would be great.

Thanks,
Joe
[email protected]


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We finally had enough points to draw our bear tags last year, I did much homework and made many calls to satisfied and unsatisfied folks about guides and narrowed us down to 3. The guide we got has retired and not taking hunters anymore. I still have the info for the other 2 that we would have went with if not for the guide we got. Amasa & Beraga units. If you are interested I can pull it up.


----------



## roadster7373 (Feb 24, 2019)

Michael, I am doing similar research as you did last year. I am looking for more personal experiences hunters had with the guides. I would have been interested in hearing about the guide you hired last year, but it sounds like he is retired.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I understand, when you wait so long for a tag you want the best you can get. Our guide was one of the top and very well respected guides in the U.P. my buddy took a 250 lb bear first day, I did not take one as the temps hit the mid 80`s during our week and movement shut down. You can control everything but the weather. Good Luck


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I went with Pine Creek Outfitters last year in the Amasa unit, and would highly recommend them. I didn't take a bear, but there were several taken and a few were giants. I was holding out for a monster. They also took a monster B&C bear a few days after I left. They work as hard as they possibly can. The rest is up to the Bear Gods.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Agree with Biggbear, I have hunted with Bob and crew three times now and had shot opportunities all 3 times. They do a great job and are a fun group to hunt with.


----------



## roadster7373 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks Guys! I will look at Pine Creek Outfitters. These are the type of recommendations that I am looking for.


----------

